# Das Anglerboard kocht....



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*Das Anglerboard kocht...​*
Wir kooperieren wir mit dem Maechlerverlag ( http://www.maechlerverlag.ch ) aus der Schweiz, um für Angler interessantere Printprodukte auf den Markt zu bringen.

Grundsatz soll dabei sein, dass nicht ein Autor etwas alleine schreibt, sondern "internettypisch" mehrere Autoren ein Thema bearbeiten.

Dabei machen wir hier mal zu Anfang den zweiten Schritt vor dem ersten.

Statt uns zuerst ums Angeln selber zu kümmern, wollen wir uns dem zubereiten der hoffentlich vielfältigen Fänge widmen.

Und laden euch alle ein zum mitmachen.

Wir suchen interessante Rezepte, die wir dann veröffentlichen können.

Diese "garnieren" wir mit Tipps und Anmerkungen, wie man sich das Leben in der Fischküche einfacher machen kann.

Wer ein tolles Rezept hat und das gerne im "Kochbuch" vom Anglerboard sehen möchte, soll dieses bitte hier im Thread kurz vorstellen.

Wir würden uns freuen, eine große Zahl unterschiedlicher Fischarten und auch Zubereitungsvarianten und Garmethoden hier zu bekommen.

Das Rezept selber darf hier nicht veröffentlicht werden.
Schreibt uns nur, wie ihr euer Gericht nennt, die Fischart und die Zubereitungsart.

*Beispiel:*
Fischart: Hecht
Garmethode: Dünsten
Hechtröllchen mit Speckfüllung und Zwiebelsoße, dazu Nudeln und Schnippelbohnen

Sollte euer Rezept dann ausgewählt werden zum veröffentlichen, brauchen wir dazu dann aber auch Fotos von eurem Gericht - keine "Profifotos", aber erkennbar, um was es geht.

Sowohl von den Zutaten, von einzelnen Arbeitsschritten wie auch vom fertigen Gericht (dazu bekommt ihr noch eine Anleitung).

Und ein Foto von euch selber sowie eine kurze Vorstellung - anglerisch wie kulinarisch.
Also eure liebsten Angelmethoden genauso wie auch eure Lieblingsfischzubereitungen.

Wer also sein Lieblingsfischrezept seiner selber gefangenen Fsche gedruckt sehen möchte, kann sich hier mal austoben.

*Und wie soll das Heft heissen?*Auch da lassen wir es auf tolle Ideen von euch ankommen.

Wer also eine tolle Idee hat, wie wir das Werk dann nennen könnten, kann das ebenfalls hier in den Thread reinschreiben.

Wenn einer der vorgeschlagenen Titel gewählt wird, erhält derjenige, die ihn vorgeschlagen hatte, 5 Exemplare des fertigen Werkes zugeschickt, sobald das gedruckt wurde.
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Das ist ja mal etwas erfreuliches! 
Bei sowas spiele ich gerne mit und gehe mal in mich 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, Du möchtest das ganze hier in diesen Thread sammeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

So isses ;-)


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Puhh .. wann soll denn gedruckt werden? Immerhin steht man nach Anmeldung ein wenig unter Druck, da man ja den Fisch auch auf die Schnelle wieder besorgen muss um das Rezept nachzukochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Das ist einer der Gründe, warum wir genau mit diesem Verlag koperieren:
Weil der das Problem "Internet/Usereinbindung" kennt und weiss, dass man da nicht wie üblich mit Veröffentlichungsterminen kommen kann - und auch bereit ist, das anders als üblich zu machen...

Erst wirds fertig gemacht, dann kommt die Veröffentlichung - nicht zuerst Termin und dann versuchen mit Gewalt fertig zu werden.

Nur so kann das klappen...

Also keine Panik...


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



daci7 schrieb:


> Puhh .. wann soll denn gedruckt werden? Immerhin steht man nach Anmeldung ein wenig unter Druck, da man ja den Fisch auch auf die Schnelle wieder besorgen muss um das Rezept nachzukochen


 
da helfen nur Gerichte mit Plötzen etc.
Gruß A.


----------



## sprogoe (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn das Rezept nicht unbedingt eine eigene Kreation sein muß, sondern aus einem Buch abgekupfert sein darf, hätte ich was leckeres anzubieten, besonders für Angler, die oft Dorsch fangen:

Fischart:         Dorsch
Garmethode:    Braten
Dorschpfanne mit Broccoli und Pilzen

Sehr lecker!

Nennen würde ich das Ganze:
Lecker Kochen für Kochtopfangler


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Es gibt kein Rezept, dass es nicht irgendwo schon mal gegeben hätte.

Aber einfach abschreiben aus einem Rezeptbuch geht natürlich schon aus Copyrightgründen nicht!!

Eigener Name, eigene Worte, eigene Bilder müssen schon sein..


----------



## sprogoe (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Das ist kein Problem, den Titel habe ich schon verändert, die Zutatenmenge wird von mir auch immer nach dem eigenen Geschmack verändert und eigene Fotos sind auch kein Problem.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Das muss - deutschem Recht sei Dank - dann eh jeder unterschreiben, der mit seinem Rezept ins Buch kommt, dass es seine eigenen Inhalte und Bilder sind und keine irgendwo geklauten..


----------



## Franky (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Fischart: Köhler
Zubereitung: Braten (geht auch komplett auf'm Grill )
Deftiger Paprikatopf

Kategorie: alles andere als leichte Kost


----------



## Reppi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Wie Thomas schon sagte; es gibt kein Rezept das es nicht schon irgendwie/wo gibt...


Fischart: Zander
Zubereitung: Backen in Auflaufform
mit Speck und Birne
Kategorie: deftige Geschmacksexplosion


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Fischart: Aal
Zubereitung: Grillen
Aalschaschlik mit Limonen-Minz-Chilli Marinade
:m


----------



## Colophonius (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Hallo,
hätte auch eine gute Idee, die Frage dabei ist: wie detailreich muss das Rezept sein?
Also Beispiel a)
die Möhren kochen 

Beispiel b)
Die Möhren mit einem geeigneten Messer schälen und dann xyz Minuten bei mittlerer Temperatur kochen

(Nein, in meinem Rezept kommen keine Möhren vor und ich will die auch nicht kochen, ist nur ne Variable )


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Das kommt auf den jeweiligen Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Tätigkeit sein.
Möhren kochen dürfte jeder können und wissen.
Bei dünsten, dämpfen, poelieren etc. wäre dann schon eine genauere BEschreibung wohl sinnvoll.


----------



## Colophonius (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Dann poste ich auch mal was 

Fischart: Forelle 
Zubereitung: Backen + Kochen 
mit kaltem Zitronen-Broccoli und Kartoffelbrei
Kategorie: simpel, aber sehr lecker / Sonntagsbesuch


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Voila,
Fisch:Makrele
Zubereitung:Backofen oder Grill
Makrele mit mediterranem Gemüse
Titelvorschlag:           *Anglers Leckerbissenküche*
Untertitel:                 _Küchenpraxis ohne Haken und Ösen_


----------



## Endmin (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Fischart: Forelle
Zubereitungsart: im Backofen Dünsten
Name: Forelle in Alufolie mit buntem Gemüse und Knoblauchbrot



gruß Tim


----------



## FisherMan66 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Na dann:

Fischart: Lachs
Zubereitungsart: Topf / Pfanne - kochen, köcheln und unterheben
Name: Pasta mit Räucherlachsstreifen und Senf-Honig-Dill-Gaumengenuß
Kategorie: Wenn´s mal wieder lecker und schnell sein soll.

Guten Hunger :m


----------



## Frettchen82 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Da ist ja der Trööt. Habe ihn schon gesucht nach dem Artikel im Oktober Magazin 

Also...

Fischart: Zander
Zubereitung: Braten/Köcheln(Schmoren?) 
Zanderfilet in Limetten-Sahne-Soße mit Salzkartoffeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Manchmal dauerts halt  - aber am Ende klappts dann ....

Davon ab:
Sind kaum, Weissfische vertreten - ersst ihr die nicht?


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .........
> Davon ab:
> Sind kaum, Weissfische vertreten - ersst ihr die nicht?



Du isst doch den Kühen auch nicht das Gras weg, oder?


----------



## kspr (3. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Du isst doch den Kühen auch nicht das Gras weg, oder?



)) guter Start in den Tag, wenn man solche postings liest.


----------



## KawangA (3. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

na dann...

fischboutette

fischart: rapfen


zubereitung: filettieren alle großen gräten manuell entfernen mit einer pinzette. dann alles durch den fleischwolf drehen, ein sogenannter zauberstab geht auch aber aufpassen das, dass fischfleisch nicht zuwarm wird.
dann eine in milch eingeweichte schrippe/semmel (überschüssige milch ausdrücken) und ein ei. mit salz und pfeffer abschmecken.
in öl/butterschmalz braten oder auf den grill damit.

geht auch gefüllt mit schafskäse. dazu ein läkka salat.


gruß kawanga


fischart: barsch

fischroulade

zubereitung: barsch filettieren dann eine halbe rote oder gelbe parika in kleine stücke schneiden diese mit etwas frischkäse verrühen mit salz und pfeffer abschmecken. das dann nicht  all zu dick ( sonst ist der fisch fertig und drinnen ist alles lauwarm ) auf das barschfilet geben, filet einrollen und mit einen zahnstocher etc. die rollade fixiern das sie nicht mehr aufgeht. das ganze in einer pfanne mit butterschmaz geben ( man kann auch die rollade vorher in mehl welzen ). alternativ geht auch in der pfanne anbraten und im ofen bei ca 180 grad fertig garen lassen mit etwas butter auf den rouladen.
ich denke das es auch mit anderen fischarten geht...

gruß

kawanga


----------



## Franky (3. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

|uhoh: #d
Nich die Zubereitung hier verraten!!! |director:|motz:


----------



## fischermann97 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Klasse Idee  Hier werdet ihr von mir als Hobbykoch viel lesen 
Fangen wir an mit :
Zander auf der Haut kross gebraten mit Kohlrabi -Kartoffelgnochi und Kartoffelstroh
Fischart : Zander 
Garmethode : braten .

Zutaten :
für 4 Personen 
4 Zanderfilets mit Haut , geschuppt 
12 Cocktailtomaten 
1 Kartoffel
1 Kohlrabi
Kartoffelgnochi
Butter 
Olivenöl
Petersilie 
Schnittlauch 
Pfeffer 
Salz
Ras el Hanut 
Balsamico Essig

Los geht's :
Kartoffelstroh :
Die Kartoffel schälen , putzen und quer in hauchdünne Scheiben schneiden . Die geht am besten mit einer Aufschnittmaschine , klappt aber auch mit einem scharfen Messer . Nun die Scheiben in dünne Streifen schneiden und in einem Topf mit Öl oder einer Friteuse frittieren . 
Zander :
Den Zander in eine kalte Pfanne mit Öl auf die Hautseite legen , nun die Pfanne langsam auf ca. 3/4 der Leistung des Herdes erhitzen . Wenn die Haut schön kross ist , den Fisch für ca. 10 Sekunden umdrehen , aus der Pfanne nehmen und mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen . 
Kohlrabi-Kartoffelgnochi :
Den Kohlrabi schälen , putzen und in kleine Würfel schneiden . Eine Pfanne mit Butter erhitzen , den Kohlrabi hineingeben und langsam anbraten . Mit Salz , Pfeffer und Ras el Hanut würzen und mit Wasser ablöschen . Die vorher vorgekochten Gnochi ( selbstgemacht oder gekauft ) zugeben , noch 2 Minuten in der Pfanne lassen , Petersilie und Schnittlauch zugeben und auf einen Teller geben .
Cocktailtomaten :
Den Backofen auf 200 Grad vorheizen , die Cocktailtomaten in der Mitte durchschneiden und mit braunem Zucker bestreuen . Nun die Cocktailtomaten in den Ofen geben , karamellisieren lassen und herausnehmen .

Fertigstellung :
Die Kohlrabi -Kartoffelgnochis auf einem Teller anrichten , das Zanderfilets darüberlegen , das Kartoffelstroh über die Filets geben und die Cocktailtomaten locker über dem Teller verteilen .

So das war das erste Rezept 
Leider kann ich meine Gerichte nur schlecht fotografieren , da meine Kamera einfach viel zu schlecht ist .
Gruß


----------



## Endmin (6. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



fischermann97 schrieb:


> Klasse Idee  Hier werdet ihr von mir als Hobbykoch viel lesen
> Fangen wir an mit :
> Zander auf der Haut kross gebraten mit Kohlrabi -Kartoffelgnochi und Kartoffelstroh
> Fischart : Zander
> ...



Ss war das nicht gemeint,nur:

*NAME, 
FISCHART* 
*ZUBEREITUNGSART!*

*KEINE REZEPTE!*


----------



## Siever (7. November 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Huhu!

Name: Barschfilet- Burger mit Röstzwiebeln im Frischkäse-Brötchen
Fischart: Barsch
Garart: gebraten

Name für`s Kochuch: 
- Fisch- frisch auf dem Tisch
- Das Anglerboard kocht- Appetit holen kann man sich am Wasser- gegessen wird zu Hause
- Das AB kocht- Schmackhafte Kreationen eines Internetforums
- Fischzubereitung von Anglern für Angler
- Rezeptesammlung von Anglern- aus dem Wasser in den Topf... .


----------



## Bentham (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Weils noch nicht genannt wurde, aber mMn das beste Forellenrezept ist:

Name: Forelle im Salzmantel
Fischart: Salmoniden
Garart: Backen

Dazu würde ich dann auch gleich anbieten:
Bratkaroffeln und Salat mit selbstgemachtem Joghurt-Dressing. Ziemlich einfach alles, aber durchaus schmackhaft.

Vllt. sollte man auch einfach ein Kapitel über Beilagen dazu schreiben?


----------



## Bentham (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Titel:
- "Und kann man die auch essen?" "Ja, man kann!" - Fischrezepte mit heimische Fischarten
- Vom Haken in den Kochtopf. Zubereitungsideen für heimische Fische
- Was der Fischer fängt, dass isst er auch.
- Catch & Cook


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Na also, kommt doch immer mehr - nur zu..

So ein paar Kreativlinge wäern nicht schlecht, wo sind denn die Ausprobierer, die sich auch an ungewöhnliche Zubereitungen und Rezepte und/oder Kombinationen trauen?


----------



## Siever (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



Bentham schrieb:


> Titel:
> - "Und kann man die auch essen?" "Ja, man kann!" - Fischrezepte mit heimischen Fischarten


Mein absoluter Favorit!!!#6


----------



## ThomasL (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

hab auch noch was:

Name: Heilbutt Tacos
Fischart: Heilbutt, funktioniert auch mit anderen Arten
Zubereitungsart: grillen


----------



## Bentham (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



Siever schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Favorit!!!#6



Danke! :m


----------



## Frettchen82 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ein paar Kreativlinge wäern nicht schlecht, wo sind denn die Ausprobierer, die sich auch an ungewöhnliche Zubereitungen und Rezepte und/oder Kombinationen trauen?



Hier, aber habe derzeit weder Zeit noch Fisch  Aber mein Zander steht ja schon hier.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

*Titel:* 
"Catch & Kopfnuss - Fisch kann man auch essen"
"Aus Fischers Fritzes Küche: Fischrezepte von Anglern"


*Gerichte:* 
Fischart: Hecht
Garmethode: Backen
Name: Hecht in Mantel aus süßem Senf und Curry auf Gemüsebett

Fischart: Forelle
Garmethode: Backen
Name: Forelle gedünstet in Alufolie


----------



## überläufer87 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Fischart: Lachs/oder andere Fettfische
Zubereitung: In Meersalz(ganz grobe Körnung) das Gefrorene Filet legen,nach 3 Stunden ist fertig und wird im Sommer mit Zwibeln und Salat gereicht
Name : Mediteraner Lachs
Kategorie: Sehr einfach, und bestens für den Sommer geeignet.


----------



## Florian1980 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Fischart: Karpfen
Zubereitungsart: Nach Marinieren und Massieren mit edelsten Zutaten im Backofen
Name: Karpfen Asiatisch (weil Asiatisch so klingt als wäre es lecker und somit Leute die noch nie Karpfen gegessen haben auf ner Grillparty Würstchen und Steak liegen lassen), und es auch für erfahrene Angler und Fischeser was absolut neues ist.


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Name  :  Ungarisches Brassengulasch

            Fischart :  Brassen
  Zubereitungsart :  Braten und backen
              Beilage :  wahlweise Nudeln,Kartoffeln oder Reis

ANMERKUNG : VON MIR GETESTET ,ZUBEREITET UND ZU 100 % OHNE      
                   GRÄTEN   

gruss 42er barsch


----------



## Team-O (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Moin, hab auch noch nen Rezept

Ich nenns einfach mal 

*Scharfer Dorsch indischer Art* (falls Inder anwesend sind bitte nicht gleich lünchen)

Fischart: Dorsch (geht auch mit anderen festen Fischsorten)
Zubereitungsart: Backofen
mit Kreuzkümmel, Koriander und Curcuma


relativ einfach, jedoch dauert ca 1Std.

Schärfegrad kann nach Belieben erhöht/reduziert werden


----------



## daci7 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Moin moin, was ist denn nun aus dem Thema geworden wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Sind wir noch dran - aber Du siehst ja an der Beteiligung, dass das so noch nichts zielführendes ist.
Bin dabei das Konzept anzupassen und umzustricken und werde das dann hier reinstellen.


----------



## florianparske (29. August 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Hab den Thread gerade erst entdeckt...

Einer meiner Favoriten:

Fischart: Hecht
Garmethode: Backen
Mit Speck gespickter Hecht

Und hier noch:

Fischart: Bachforelle (andere Forellen gehen natürlich auch)
Garmethode: Backen in Alufolie
Mediterrane Bachforelle

Gruß
Florian


----------



## daci7 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind wir noch dran - aber Du siehst ja an der Beteiligung, dass das so noch nichts zielführendes ist.
> Bin dabei das Konzept anzupassen und umzustricken und werde das dann hier reinstellen.



Alles klar, danke für die schnelle Info!
Kommt schon noch was - anscheinend gerät es nur immer schnell in Vergessenheit


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Nur zu....

Und da ich jetzt ne Videokamera habe, müsst ihr auch damit rechnen, euer Rezept zu kochen und dabei gefilmt zu werden ;-))


----------



## labralehn (29. August 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Ich mag es so einfach wie möglich und ohne den Fisch durch unnötige Gewürze im Geschmack zu beinträchtigen.
Bei mir soll das Produkt Fisch im Vordergrund stehen und nicht die Beilagen oder viele Gewürze usw.

Beide Rezepte selber zubereitet:

Fischart: Barsch
Garmethode: Braten
Melierte Barsche in Butter


Fischart: Spiegelkarpfen
Garmethode: Im Backofen
Knuspriger Karpfen aus dem Ofen


----------



## Franky (29. August 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zu....
> 
> Und da ich jetzt ne Videokamera habe, müsst ihr auch damit rechnen, euer Rezept zu kochen und dabei gefilmt zu werden ;-))



:g#d
(Ich lass schon mal den Motor warm laufen...)
Dat wird eh nix.................................... :q:q:q:q:q

----> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund wech!

WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMM.... :q


----------



## daci7 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zu....
> 
> Und da ich jetzt ne Videokamera habe, müsst ihr auch damit rechnen, euer Rezept zu kochen und dabei gefilmt zu werden ;-))



Wenn man mich beim kochen sieht denkt eh niemand mehr ans essen ;P


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Das Anglerboard kocht....*

Am Wochenende musste es mal wieder schnell gehen und lecker sein:

Fischart: Zander
Methode: braten in der Pfanne mit Haut
Name: Knusprig gebratener Zander an Tomatenragout und gebratene Gnocchis

Kategorie: einfach - schnell und verdammt lecker


----------

